# Breakfast cereal that does not cause flatulence



## cannot_think_of_username (Mar 27, 2017)

Hi,

I have quite a sensitive stomach, and when it is unhappy I get flatulence and sometimes a bit of constipation.

I'm struggling to work out what cereal would be best to eat to minimise these problems. I have been eating bran flakes, weetabix, shreddies, and I'm not sure if these cereals might be causing a problem. I have read that I should be eating soluble fibres, but I'm not sure what cereals actually contain this. I got the impression rice crispies would be good, but I don't actually like those as they don't fill me up. Is porridge a good idea? Or gluten free cereal?

Thanks,

Nicola


----------



## AlisonfromSickofIBS (Dec 21, 2016)

Hi there,

Soluble fiber can be found in oats.

I would try organic ones to make sure there is nothing else added, and see how you go.

Bran flakes are often known to irritate the bowel, so best avoided.

You may like this post: https://sickofibs.com/diet/breakfast-bloat/ that talks about other breakfast foods that can cause problems with IBS sufferers

Alison


----------

